# Favorite Online Shops



## JamaicanDiva2 (Sep 16, 2007)

So since I love online shopping WAY TOO MUCH & am always on the lookout for new great sites, i thought we could start a thread where everyone posts their favorite fashion websites!

Mine (in no particular order) are:

www.francescascollection.com
www.shopbop.com
www.endless.com
www.polkadotsandmoonbeams.com

I know i have more, i just can't think of them now, but I'll add them later.  Please tell me some good new sites to shop at ladies! You can post both high and lowend here. . .


----------



## XShear (Sep 16, 2007)

Mine are ...

www.urbanoutfitters.com
www.victoriassecret.com <-- I absolutly adore their clothes!
www.americanapparel.com

My top three ... these sites are love!


----------



## glam8babe (Sep 16, 2007)

www.asos.com [as seen on screen] has tonnes of clothes similar to what celebs wear, has big designer brands, even has designer handbags like chloe, fendi, D&G, lots of nice jewelry, belts, sunglasses and beauty products


----------



## SingFrAbsoltion (Sep 16, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *JamaicanDiva2* 

 
_So since I love online shopping WAY TOO MUCH & am always on the lookout for new great sites, i thought we could start a thread where everyone posts their favorite fashion websites!

Mine (in no particular order) are:

www.francescascollection.com
www.shopbop.com
www.endless.com
www.polkadotsandmoonbeams.com

I know i have more, i just can't think of them now, but I'll add them later.  Please tell me some good new sites to shop at ladies! You can post both high and lowend here. . . 










_

 
ahhhh i love all of yours. it's shopping time!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Sep 16, 2007)

bluefly.com is great for deals on designer duds


----------



## MisaMayah (Sep 16, 2007)

www.topshop.co.uk
www.asos.com
www.dune.co.uk
www.aldoshoes.co.uk
www.hqhair.com

those are my top 5!!


----------



## Cosmopolitics (Sep 17, 2007)

http://www.figleaves.com --- If you're a hard-to-find bra size, or just hate the selection you get at department stores or Victoria's Secret, this is THE place to go. 

http://www.angryyoungandpoor.com --- Punk rock inspired clothing. 

http://www.pastblastin.com --- Yes, I love old Nickelodeon shows THAT much 

http://www.threadless.com --- And of course, there's good ol' Threadless. 

http://www.zappos.com ---- Shoes


----------



## princess sarah (Aug 22, 2011)

[=www.sportsgirl.com.au][/] lllooovvveeeeeeeee  eBay  Ozsales.com.au & brandexclusive.com.au - great places to pick up designers and labels at cheap!


----------



## shellygrrl (Aug 22, 2011)

www.express.com www.nyandcompany.com


----------



## nightingails (Aug 25, 2011)

asos. student discount helps too!


----------



## amulyaa (Sep 1, 2011)

Hy thanks all to suggest such best site.


----------



## LMD84 (Sep 4, 2011)

i'm still a big fan of buying from ebay and forever 21. oh and asos too


----------



## yardgirl (Sep 7, 2011)

I love eBay and Amazon.com. 

  	I can't count the number of shoes I've bought from Amazon over the years.  Right now my Shoe/handbag wishlist has over a dozen items


----------

